# Next Year's Wars



## GAP (31 Dec 2010)

Next Year's Wars
The 16 brewing conflicts to watch for in 2011.
CAPTIONS BY INTERNATIONAL CRISIS GROUP | DECEMBER 28, 2010
Article Link

Across the globe today, you'll find almost three dozen raging conflicts, from the valleys of Afghanistan to the jungles of the Democratic Republic of the Congo to the streets of Kashmir. But what are the next crises that might erupt in 2011? Here are a few worrisome spots that make our list. 
More on link


----------



## Fatalize (31 Dec 2010)

Interesting how there is no mention of North Korea in that list.


----------



## Avor (1 Jan 2011)

North Korea would be my bet.


----------



## Edward Campbell (1 Jan 2011)

I think it is a pretty good list and I don't think the Korean peninsula needs to be or will be a "hot' war in 2011.

The Korean situation is easily containable, in the short term and even more easily solved in the longer term.

In the near term, it is not clear to me that Kim Jong-un has enough support to hold onto absolute power, nor am I convinced that the NK military is united in some sort of thirst for war to distract the people from their manifest problems. The result of anything less than near perfect political control by a dictator and the army is likely to be collapse. China will pick up the pieces.

Of course, even easier, America and its allies can, finally, "win" the Korean War in one simple, cheap, easy move: *withdraw!* If the US withdraws from the Korean peninsula then, very, very quickly, China will 'dethrone' whoever might be running NK and will force reunification, under democratic, capitalist, SK control. That is what is in China's best, even vital interests: a unified, peaceful and, above all, prosperous Korea. _Voila_! The war is over and "we" have won - without firing another shot in anger.


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Jan 2011)

I agree with Edward that it is a pretty good list. I also lean towards Korea continuing to smoulder as the Kim dynasty descends into incompetence and futility.

Having said all that, we really have no idea about which little sore spot will turn into a shooting war, or which insurrection will get nasty first. Central Asia, the Middle East, Africa, Latin America, your guess is as good as mine. I suppose one could look around and find a few more candidates, but to what purpose? It's more fun to be surprised!


----------



## Avor (1 Jan 2011)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> _Voila_! The war is over and "we" have won - without firing another shot in anger.



It would be nice to have a peaceful solutiion, and I nope it happens. I just feel that a violent solution is far more likely.

North Korea is steadily going downhiill, barely able to feed it's own people and led by a nuke wielding dictator. I think we will see alot more threats ahd minor attacks against us, demanding resources.

Sadly, there are plently of  warhawks on all sides. It would  take one signnifigant incident, one minor argessive action for a war to be resparked by eiher economic depressed side.

Seek  peace, prepare for war. What ever happens, I hope happens soon. The families that were seperated by the war are dieing of old age. And without that love and disire on borh sides, hate will build and nothing good will result of anything we do.


----------



## FutureQYR (1 Jan 2011)

I didn't see Iran on that list either...


----------



## GAP (1 Jan 2011)

Iran's busy with the Stuxnet virus....


----------



## FutureQYR (1 Jan 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> Iran's busy with the Stuxnet virus....




I had never heard of this before. So someone is sabotaging Irans nuclear power plants and what not? Wonder who that could be...?


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (2 Jan 2011)

Now my question is: "Will Canada be implicated in any of those conflicts and if so, where?"


----------

